# I'm an astronaut.



## EagerYoungSpaceCadet (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not, but it's nice to dream. I don't wanna be an astronaut in the literal sense, of being a NASA employee sent into space to gather scientific findings or what the hell ever. I mean more of like... In a romantic sense, I guess? I just wanna spend time all by myself, somewhere past the main belt, and just this side of Jupiter. Inconceivable distances from all the stupid, shitty things that bother me, that aren't even like. BIG things, and nothing to be bothered by, but they still get under my skin.

Just me, and a lot of marijuana, and my thoughts. Maybe a few music and stand up comedy albums, just to stave off isolation insanity.

I write things. Short stories, and poems, and things. They're usually absurdly dark and cynical, in a way that makes it seem like I'm trying way too hard, because I usually am. I didn't come here to like. Have my writing critiqued, or to hone my skills or anything. I just came here to show off what I wrote to a bunch of faceless strangers, who can never ask me what it means, or judge me based on what it says (or at least, if you do, I can just ignore you a little more easily than someone saying it to my face)

My name's Johnathan. I smoke marijuana, watch television and movies. I have a really refined appreciation of music and standup comedy, because those two things have the ability to take even the worst day and turn it right around. I have a lot of thoughts and views on things, and they're probably different from yours, and contrary to popular belief, we don't have to talk about them, and debate them, or try to convert each other or anything. We can just have drastically different views on shit and still be okay with each other.


----------



## jenthepen (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, Johnathan. You may not be an astronaut but you can certainly write an eye catching title!  

No need to worry about being judged around here - well, unless you enter the writing competitions, I suppose but, even then, we all tend to give helpful and supportive opinions. The bottom line is, we are writers too and we all know how easily thoughtless, opinionated people can rip our dreams apart.

I'm looking forward to reading some of your work, especially the poems. We have quite a few members who write pretty dark stuff so you won't be alone. Before you can show us your stuff, though, you need to make ten posts. That's pretty easy to do; take a look around the forums and jump in when you have something to contribute. Once you get your ten posts you'll also be able to choose your own avatar and signature too.

Incidentally, I'm with you about music and standup comedy - probably drastically different in the detail though - but the effect heals me just the same way. Have fun and get posting.

jen


----------



## Boofy (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey there, Jonathan. I'm Boofy. I never had any romantic aspirations. Growing up I actually wanted to ride roller coasters all day. Then I went on a roller coaster for the first time... turns out I was horribly wrong about my future in roller coaster riding. There is a point in there somewhere but I fear I've lost it ^^;

Welcome to the forum, anyway!


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 27, 2015)

Greetings Earthling,
inside a story you can be what you want and go where you want, I hope you find what you want.

Here be dragons. 

Welcome to the asylum. 
BC


----------



## Blade (Mar 28, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums EagerYoungSpaceCadet 

You seem to have made yourself comfortable in your spacecraft. Actually i would think that the major hazard on the road to becoming an astronaut would be all the hours flying jet aircraft that you have to put in as part of your 'qualification'.](*,) Pretty gruesome really as is just a lot of time spent essentially doing nothing except wasting jet fuel and putting down a major Carbon footprint. Boofy's roller coaster rides make a lot more sense as you can get off mercifully soon and can even perhaps enjoy some companionship at the same time.

In any case take some time to look around the boards and see all that is going on. Don't worry too much about your opinions on various issues as no one here will likely care any more than you do. If you have any questions please ask. Good luck on your endeavours.:encouragement:


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 28, 2015)

welcome.. quite an entertaining intro... lol.. I certainly hope you write a little comedy... anyway.. WF is the place for space cadets and writers so you can land here and get busy writing. Have a  look around and get to know everyone...Jump in and get your feet wet... read, critique and have a solar blast... Mentors are ready to help you navigate your way around this planet..I am looking forward to reading your work.. Peace always.. Julia


----------



## EagerYoungSpaceCadet (Mar 29, 2015)

Jesus. Those 10 posts are gonna be difficult. I read through about 15 poems, and all I could think for each was "This is ridiculously pretentious as all get out." Then I read some short stories, and most of those were pretty awful. I don't think I have _constructive_ criticism in me, haha.

But I'll for sure try.


----------



## am_hammy (Mar 29, 2015)

EagerYoungSpaceCadet said:


> Jesus. Those 10 posts are gonna be difficult. I read through about 15 poems, and all I could think for each was "This is ridiculously pretentious as all get out." Then I read some short stories, and most of those were pretty awful. I don't think I have _constructive_ criticism in me, haha.
> 
> But I'll for sure try.



First, I'd like to welcome you to WF! Always happy to see a new face join our ranks of writers. The more the merrier right?

Don't worry, ten posts is easy peasy to get to. If you feel like critiquing a poem or story isn't your thing, we also have a Visual arts section, a writing discussion section, and more chill places for every day topics towards the bottom of the home page in the The Lounge and The Living Room.

We are all here to improve in one way or another. There are many here who I've seen say that critiquing is a great way to grow in your own writing so I would definitely encourage you to try. Words are powerful and beautiful and there are plenty of friendly and respectful ways of letting someone know your opinion while also giving constructive criticism. I'm sure if you take a step back from it and browse other sections of the forum and come back to stories and poetry, you'll be able to get what you need to get across. It's always great to start with things that you like. Sometimes it's nice for the writer to see that a reader recognizes things that stick out to them. Helps you as a reader to focus on positive things, and lets the writer know they are headed in a good direction. So instead of trying to see what they could improve on, first focus on what you like about their pieces. Naturally, advice and things you notice that might need improving will pop up and you'll be able to convey your thoughts properly through a criticism ^_^

So definitely take a break, go explore some more around the boards then come back to it. I have no doubt it will work out in the end for ya and everyone can benefit. See you around on the boards and happy exploring!! =)


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 30, 2015)

GREETINGS, ASTRONAUT- I AM A SKELETON.

But my name's Kell. I'm e_ager_ to get to know you.


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Mar 30, 2015)

Welcome,

I do hope you enjoy your journey in this vast universe of writers. From your introduction, I can tell that you will fit right in.

Enjoy and Welcome. :grin:


----------



## C.Waveman (Mar 30, 2015)

Ayyyy I always wanted to be an astronaut! (in a literal way tho). I'm new here too!


----------



## EagerYoungSpaceCadet (Mar 30, 2015)

KellInkston said:


> But my name's Kell. I'm e_ager_ to get to know you.



Ahhhhhhaha. I see what you did there, you crafty one.


----------



## robingarcia (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm right with you on the not knowing where to start thing, John. So I'm assuming you like sci-fi as well, based on the astronaut joke? I mean, not that I'm judging you based on your astronautiness.


----------

